# Nano



## rbizzell33 (Jan 8, 2010)

I installed nano on FreeBSD 8.0 through ports and i got an issue the the command and the file to open it says command not found even though it installed without any errors I updated the ports and everything. Also where is the pico editor.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 8, 2010)

When you use csh after you install apps you need to run `$ rehash`, before you can use new apps


----------



## rbizzell33 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am using the bash shell


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

`hash -r`


----------



## rbizzell33 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry I have been away from FreeBSD for a while I have been uusing Linux. How can I change the shell for all users to the bash shell? I was using csh shel but that first command didn't work hash -r my shell is csh. Thanks for all your assistance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

chpass(1) (chpass -s, chsh)


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 8, 2010)

I strongly suggest better than bash shell shells/mksh


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

Let's not get into that now ..


----------



## rbizzell33 (Jan 8, 2010)

I typed in echo $Shell and it shows /usr/local/bin/bash should it show this instead just bash I used chpass command


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

`echo $SHELL` shows the full path to the shell being used, yes.


----------



## rbizzell33 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nano or pico*

I still can't get nano to start it says command not found. Where is pico at in the ports directory in version 8.0 Freebsd I had installed pico pine but when I tried to use that i got the same error command not found. for both


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

nano should be at /usr/local/bin/nano, and pico should be at /usr/local/bin/pico. Nearly all ports install their binaries to /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin.

When you install a port, you have to tell the shell to re-read the programs in its path. For csh-type shells, that command is [cmd=]rehash[/cmd], for bash-type shells it's [cmd=]hash -r[/cmd].

You can also simply log out, and log in again.


----------



## rbizzell33 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys it is working now


----------

